

T-Mobile CEO: "Stop the bullshit" - awolf
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/26/4148836/stop-bullshit-says-tmobile-ceo-john-legere

======
bfish510
The biggest "bullshit" is that I have to pay extra to tether.

